
Puerto Rico's solar energy insurrection - todipa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ekFQ0xOwDw
======
todipa
I hope they are successful in building a localized grid that supports solar
and other renewable sources.

What I don't understand is why towns and cities can't lead the way forward?

